# Que faire de sa copine pendant la keynote et le live ?



## bertrand b. (9 Janvier 2007)

Toutes vos idées sont bienvenues  

mdr

B.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Ben elle doit faire à manger à cette heure-là non ?


----------



## saturnin (9 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben elle doit faire à manger à cette heure-là non ?



Oui dans la cuisine.


----------



## elfanor (9 Janvier 2007)

copine noremallement ca veut dire bouffe, linge et vaisselle a cette heure la non?


----------



## PawBroon (9 Janvier 2007)

Sinon il reste Friends sur à peu près toutes les chaines de la TNT.
Ou tu restes avec elle pendant tout le Keynote pour lui prouver ton Amour.
Après coup elle devra te commander tout ce qui aura été annoncé pour te prouver le sien...


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Attention les filles d&#233;barquent 

C'est quoi encore ce sujet macho l&#224; ? Ca devrait &#234;tre interdit ici  non mais :sick:

Ben moi je serais pas dans la cuisine, ni entrain de faire la lessive.

Attention terrain min&#233;, les filles de macg&#233;, aidez moi :love: 

Pas un pour rattraper l'autre, franchement...

M&#234;me l'homme de cromagnon partag&#233; ses quenottes avec sa femme alors....


----------



## Elance (9 Janvier 2007)

elfanor a dit:


> copine noremallement ca veut dire bouffe, linge et vaisselle a cette heure la non?


 
Moi je lui offre un Ciné. Tranquille pour plus que le Keynotes en plus


----------



## benjamin (9 Janvier 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Sinon il reste Friends sur à peu près toutes les chaines de la TNT.
> Ou tu restes avec elle pendant tout le Keynote pour lui prouver ton Amour.
> Après coup elle devra te commander tout ce qui aura été annoncé pour te prouver le sien...


J'ai fait &#231;a avec l'AE 2005, &#231;a marche pas. Car elle y prend go&#251;t. :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

J'ai mes trois fils à la maison ..:love: 

J'ai envoyé la facture de l'intégrale Barbapapa en DVD à Apple


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2007)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Toutes vos idées sont bienvenues
> 
> mdr
> 
> B.


 

Je m'en occupe si tu veux...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Une keynote ..mieux que la coupe du monde foot


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

Ma copine a trouv&#233; le moyen de m'&#233;loigner de la machine 
Elle fait mine de terminer son montage sur mon poste (parce qu'lle a laiss&#233; le sien &#224; l'atelier) et me pr&#232;te n&#233;gligeament son vieil ibook m&#234;me pas wifi.

Tout &#231;a se paiera !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Janvier 2007)

Ma compagne est presque aussi fana que moi.
Elle suivra ça dans le canapé via le MacBookPro.


----------



## macboy (9 Janvier 2007)

je suis en train de lire la "Diplomatie pour les nuls !"
je vais tenter ... mais &#231;a va &#234;tre dur !!!!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Nan mais c'est pas croyable &#231;a.....


----------



## Elance (9 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de négocier avec Madame. Elle est ok mais en échange elle veut un bébé dans l'année. Donc pas fou j'ai dit Oui (M'en fou j'aime pas ca   ).  Je lui ai dit Ok mais je choisi le prénom... si c'est une fille c'est Apple, si c'est une garçon c'est Steve.

Apple pour Fiona Apple la chanteuse. Et Steve pour Steve iWonder. :rateau:


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je m'en occupe si tu veux...




tu vas encore anesthésier la gent féminine, toi...


----------



## Paradise (9 Janvier 2007)

je vous conseil ma technique, elle regarde avec moi, c'est bien plus simpa


----------



## fpoil (9 Janvier 2007)

en bon gentleman, je l'accompagne au ciné 

j'ai le reste de la nuit pour regarder la keynote en boucle et lire tous les threads sur macge


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est quoi une "keynote"?


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2007)

Je pense la larguer vers 17 heures (je peux pas avant, elle doit aller faire les courses). 17h30 avec son sac sur le pas de la porte. Comme &#231;a je suis s&#251;r de pas &#234;tre emmerd&#233;, ni m&#234;me distrait. 

Et demain j'irai m'excuser, j'y ferai des haricots et du poisson...:rose:


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est quoi une "keynote"?



tu as raison de poser la question, car on a perdu le sens et l'orthographe originelle.

Il s'agit bien d'une quenotte, qui signifie "ptite dent"

On utilise donc keynote pour signifier que steevy va nous montrer son beau petit sourire
de beau parleur juste pour annoncer qu'il va mettre 512Mo de rames dans ses gal&#232;res d'ordinateurs.

Esp&#233;rant t'avoir aid&#233; sur cette partie un peu &#233;sot&#233;rique..



ps:
je suis d&#233;j&#224;...
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l
l----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> parti


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

Je te remercie. Alors pourquoi tout ce foin? J'ai moi aussi de belles dents, et un keynote dans mon ordinateur. 

_Attends moi, j'arrive. _


----------



## macboy (9 Janvier 2007)

Elance a dit:


> Je viens de négocier avec Madame. Elle est ok mais en échange elle veut un bébé dans l'année. Donc pas fou j'ai dit Oui (M'en fou j'aime pas ca   ).  Je lui ai dit Ok mais je choisi le prénom... si c'est une fille c'est Apple, si c'est une garçon c'est Steve.
> 
> Apple pour Fiona Apple la chanteuse. Et Steve pour Steve iWonder. :rateau:


moi les copains ils ont aussi trouvé le nom du mien
Macintosh : si c'est un garçon
Apple : si c'est une fille

on doit vraiment être bizard pr aimer tant notre chère Pomme !!!!!!!!


----------



## r0m1 (9 Janvier 2007)

> Que faire de sa copine pendant la keynote et le live ?



Pourquoi lui laisser le choix ??

Nous demandent-elles notre avis lorsqu'elles ont d&#233;cid&#233; d'une apr&#232;s midi shopping sauvage (normalment non pr&#233;vue) et que ce sont elles qui ont gard&#233; les cl&#233;s de la bagnole.....

 :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## boddy (9 Janvier 2007)

Tu as raison MamaCass, nous, les filles ont a aussi nos astuces. Moi, ce soir : je lui sers 2 whisky à l'apéro. Après on mange de bonne heure et... il s'endort dans le canapé. Ca marche à tous les coups ! Et à moi l'iBook


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Janvier 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Tu as raison MamaCass, nous, les filles ont a aussi nos astuces. Moi, ce soir : je lui sers 2 whisky à l'apéro. Après on mange de bonne heure et... il s'endort dans le canapé. Ca marche à tous les coups ! Et à moi l'iBook


C'est rudement t&#244;t l'apero chez toi.


----------



## macboy (9 Janvier 2007)

boddy a dit:


> Tu as raison MamaCass, nous, les filles ont a aussi nos astuces. Moi, ce soir : je lui sers 2 whisky à l'apéro. Après on mange de bonne heure et... il s'endort dans le canapé. Ca marche à tous les coups ! Et à moi l'iBook


c'est quoi ces m&#233;thodes

non mais !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2007)

Le beau fil, que voil&#224;.... 
Devrait l'envoyer au bar; &#231;a f'rait plaisir &#224; "Chaton" !!.....  :love:


----------



## HmJ (9 Janvier 2007)

Bah moi, elle fera comme toutes les japonaises en semaine à 2:00 : elle dormira


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Alors vous sechez messieurs ?







 :casse: pas tap&#233;...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

"Aaaaaaah enfin cette keynote : ça va me faire des vacances ... !"


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

Oh, tiens... mais il est o&#249; SM ?

Priv&#233; de keynote ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Chez une copine


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Il se fait pardonner d'avance ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

Il lui reste moins de deux heures ça va être juste


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est que SM.......... :love: :rose:


----------



## da capo (9 Janvier 2007)

xxx

mais l&#224; je m'&#233;gare...

(pardon &#224; tous les deux je vous aime bien)


----------



## Yggdrasill (9 Janvier 2007)

Moi elle fait du baby-sitting 
Pour un fois qu'un gosse me rend service 

Sinon je pencherais bien pour un massage pendant que mes doigts fr&#244;leront avec avidit&#233; les touches de mon clavier, et le lendemain un resto pour la remercier...


----------



## manustyle (9 Janvier 2007)

La copine, tu la met sous le bureau pour te décontracter pendant que tu mates la keynote, si tu vois ce que je veux dire


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Vu ton avatar, je ne suis pas étonnée de ta réponse   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2007)

Note pour les filles : ne pas oublier de mettre la poupée gonflable sous le bureau de monsieur ...


----------



## La mouette (9 Janvier 2007)

ça va pas non ! 

Personne dans, dessous, dessus, à côté du bureau..

Non man's land jusqu'à demain


----------



## Romuald (9 Janvier 2007)

Vous me raconterez, parce que moi, je sais ce que je vais faire AVEC (et pas DE, bande de mufles) ma copine.

  :love:  :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## manustyle (9 Janvier 2007)

La keynote ne l'interresse pas, autant qu'elle se rende utile du mieux qu'elle peut. Et c'est ce qu'elle fait le mieux. 

Ok je sors -------------->


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

Benh, moi je m'enferme dans mon bureau (je vérifie qu'il n'y a personne en dessous ) et je fait le coup du boulot-super-urgent-d'un-client-super-important...

:hein: Pfff...! D'içi a ce qu'elle croit que je couche avec steeve !


----------



## zerozerosix (9 Janvier 2007)

L'apéro, la vaisselle, s'occuper des bébés, c'est bien beau, mais ça va pas payer les jouets que Steve Jobs va nous présenter.

Faites comme moi : faites bosser votre nana ! Ma moitié ne devrait pas revenir avant 19h30-20h, après une journée d'un enrichissant labeur.  

Checklist :
Freebox : OK
Switch - Cable Ethernet : en ordre de marche
MacBook Pro : software à jour. Autorisations réparées :rateau: 
DVD pour les enfants : OK
Enfants : ligotés au canapé. Nourris au gâteau apéro.
Coca : bien frais...

Ca roule tout est paré


----------



## macboy (9 Janvier 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> L'apéro, la vaisselle, s'occuper des bébés, c'est bien beau, mais ça va pas payer les jouets que Steve Jobs va nous présenter.
> 
> Faites comme moi : faites bosser votre nana ! Ma moitié ne devrait pas revenir avant 19h30-20h, après une journée d'un enrichissant labeur.
> 
> ...


as tu pens&#233;s &#224; l'onduleur.. on ne sait jamais une coupure est si vite arriv&#233;e..

&#224; ta belle m&#232;re.. tu y as pens&#233;s ??


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

zerozerosix a dit:


> Faites comme moi : faites bosser votre nana ! Ma moiti&#233; ne devrait pas revenir avant 19h30-20h, apr&#232;s une journ&#233;e d'un enrichissant labeur.



Le drame Acte 1 (18h10) :
Elle : Ch&#233;riiiiiii ? Je t'ai fait une surprise !! Je me suis lib&#233;r&#233;e plut&#244;t du boulot...
Lui : aaah ?
Elle : Oui, du coup j'ai pr&#233;venu la nounou, pour qu'elle garde les enfant !!
Lui : aah ?
Elle : Et oui ! A nous la tranquilit&#233; ! A nous la...
Lui : la keynote ?
Elle : De quoi, tu parles !? Mais non a nous le cin&#233;, il y a le dernier Hugh Grant qui...
Lui : aaaaaahh ! Plaf ! (&#233;vanouissement)

...


----------



## Yin-yang (9 Janvier 2007)

Faites comme moi, restez célibataires ... :rose:


----------



## manustyle (9 Janvier 2007)

Celibat Powaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Slump (9 Janvier 2007)

manustyle a dit:


> Celibat Powaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!



C'est pas ce que dit ton avatar


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

Yin-yang a dit:


> Faites comme moi, restez célibataires ... :rose:




Oui, mais ton Macpro tout bicoeur qu'il soit fait sûrement nettement moins bien le ménage...  

Hein ? La sortie ?
Oui, oui je sais j'y vais... :rose:


----------



## yvos (9 Janvier 2007)

je reviens <---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    




moi, j'aurais plus t&#244;t intitul&#233; ce thread: "*h&#233;, les filles, que ferez vous de votre geek apr&#232;s cette quinote, l&#224;*" 

Ba ouais.  

"D&#233;j&#224;, d'habitude il passe 98.7&#37; de son temps sur internet pour guetter les nouveaut&#233;s inutiles, mais l&#224;, il est plus du tout utilisable parce qu'il a pas eu son aillefaune et son imachin truc et que le maquepro 78 de coeurs (trop mignon il est cuil&#224 il est trop cher pour lui...c'est pas bien brillant. J'sais vraiment pas quoi en foutre de cette larve. Toujours mou. Zavez pas une id&#233;e? Ebay? Petites annonces macbidouille?"

l
l
l
l
l
l
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> j'suis reparti


----------



## MamaCass (9 Janvier 2007)

Toutes les filles ne sont pas comme &#231;a, et puis on peut &#234;tre une fille et vivre avec une fille (et pas savoir quoi en faire ) comme vous messieurs, ou etre un mec et vivre avec un mec.... (et pas savoir quoi en faire non plus d'ailleurs   )

Et pis toutes les filles ne confondent pas adresse IP et prix de la machine, hein... 

Nan mais je t'jure


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

Quel fayot ce Yvos ! :rateau: 

Et en attendant tu fait plein de courant d'airs &#224; rentrer/sortir comme &#231;a !   

Euh... ? J'&#233;tais pas dehors moi ?


----------



## bertrand b. (9 Janvier 2007)

J'suis assez fier de mon topic  Ca permet de bien patienter de lire les conneries de chacun  
Encore encore  

B.


----------



## lufograf (9 Janvier 2007)

C'est sûr qu'entre Macuser et Macho-user, la différence est parfois infime !

Bon sang, mais qu'est ce que je fiche encore là ??? Allez je m'autobannis !


----------



## saturnin (9 Janvier 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> en bon gentleman, je l'accompagne au ciné
> 
> j'ai le reste de la nuit pour regarder la keynote en boucle et lire tous les threads sur macge



Faux cul!


----------



## pim (9 Janvier 2007)

Oh, beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose :hein:

Ce soir Ok je l'accorde c'est 0-1 dans la bataille, avec au mieux votre copine qui prends &#231;a avec philosophie, au pire elle s'enferme dans une pi&#232;ce en pleurant et en disant qu'elle va rentrer chez sa m&#232;re. Et oui c'est dur les soirs de Keynote !

Mais d&#232;s demain, nous avons l'occasion de faire 1 partout, &#233;galit&#233;, parce c'est qui qui va se pr&#233;cipiter d&#232;s 9h du matin dans tous les magasins de fringue et de chaussure ? Hein, c'est qui qui va avoir besoin d'un gentleman pour porter tous les paquets, tenir le parapluie, et faire le taxi ? 

Alors moi je dis chacun ses petits travers.


----------



## vg93179 (11 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Oh, beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose :hein:
> 
> Ce soir Ok je l'accorde c'est 0-1 dans la bataille, avec au mieux votre copine qui prends ça avec philosophie, au pire elle s'enferme dans une pièce en pleurant et en disant qu'elle va rentrer chez sa mère. Et oui c'est dur les soirs de Keynote !
> 
> ...



Oui, c'est pour ca que la keynote coincide avec les soldes. 
Pour l'équilibre.


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2007)

En levrette, le powerbook sur son dos, comme ça elle est occupée, et moi je peux matter tranquille le quenotte, et je mets un casque (un casque de mob oui) juste pour le style


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En levrette, le powerbook sur son dos, comme ça elle est occupée, et moi je peux matter tranquille le quenotte, et je mets un casque (un casque de mob oui) juste pour le style



J'adore...  Mais bon, t'aurais pu me donner l'idée il y a deux jours :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2007)

Merde y a eu une keynote ?


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Janvier 2007)

J'esp&#232;re que tu a pr&#233;vu du viagra alors ... elle dure quand m&#234;me deux heure hein


----------



## vg93179 (13 Janvier 2007)

Je propose de garder le meilleur de ce fil et de le rebaptiser 
"que faire de sa copine" tout court
Notamment, jaipatoukompri a montr&#233; qu'il y avait de bonnes id&#233;es &#224; retenir...


----------



## divoli (13 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Je propose de garder le meilleur de ce fil et de le rebaptiser
> "que faire de sa copine" tout court
> Notamment, jaipatoukompri a montré qu'il y avait de bonnes idées à retenir...



Oui, d'ailleurs il faudrait dire à sa copine qu'elle peut se relever, maintenant...


----------



## saturnin (13 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri porte très mal son pseudo je trouve.


----------



## Yggdrasill (14 Janvier 2007)

vg93179 a dit:


> Je propose de garder le meilleur de ce fil et de le rebaptiser
> "que faire de sa copine" tout court



On va se retrouver au bar 
C'est quand meme tentant comme sujet. Je dirais avec tendresse et comprehension, parce que les petit geeks que nous sommes ne serait pas grand chose sans l'attention et la presence de notre copine. Ca apporte de l'air frai dans la vie, du changement et des surprises agreables. Penser et travailler avec des machines serait un peu monotone sans elles pour nous accompagner dans la vie. 
Resolument je suis contre le concept de l'informatitien celibataire  C'est plus marrant a deux !


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

Sauf quand on largue sa nana le jour de la keynote ...


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Sauf quand on largue sa nana le jour de la keynote ...


Ok pour larguer sa copine pile ce jour l&#224;, mais l&#224; ce qui est pas cool c'est que l'on peut m&#234;me pas se consoler de la rupture en achetant compulsivement un iPhone, vu qu'il ne sera dispo que dans 1 an ! 

Voyez comme la vie est mal faite !


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Ok pour larguer sa copine pile ce jour là, mais là ce qui est pas cool c'est que l'on peut même pas se consoler de la rupture en achetant compulsivement un iPhone, vu qu'il ne sera dispo que dans 1 an !
> 
> Voyez comme la vie est mal faite !




Je savais pas qu'un iPhone peut combler des hardeurs


----------



## pim (14 Janvier 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je savais pas qu'un iPhone peut combler des hardeurs


Et le mode "vibreur", c'est pas fait pour les chiens 

_Je suis d&#233;j&#224; dehors_


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Janvier 2007)

pim a dit:


> Et le mode "vibreur", c'est pas fait pour les chiens
> 
> _Je suis déjà dehors_





A croire que y en a qui ont déjà essayé ....


----------



## Warflo (14 Janvier 2007)

http://www.copinedegeek.com/article.php3?id_article=179


----------



## béné (14 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Attention les filles débarquent
> 
> C'est quoi encore ce sujet macho là ? Ca devrait être interdit ici  non mais :sick:
> 
> ...




PPfff Mamacass...je crois que nous en sommes plus considerees du tout ici!!!:love:


----------



## vg93179 (14 Janvier 2007)

béné a dit:


> PPfff Mamacass...je crois que nous en sommes plus considerees du tout ici!!!:love:



Pourquoi ? Après tout, tu n'es pas ma copine.  
On est tous pas la copine de quelqun. 
Et ca, crois moi, on a rien contre.


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En levrette, le powerbook sur son dos, comme ça elle est occupée, et moi je peux matter tranquille le quenotte, et je mets un casque (un casque de mob oui) juste pour le style



ça me rappel une image vu il y a peu


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2007)

J'ai pas eu des masses de coup de boule pour autant


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai pas eu des masses de coup de boule pour autant



"Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à jaipatoukompri."

C'est benjamin qui veut pas !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

j'ai mis un abonnement pour cette causette.......elle pourrait m'etre utile dans le futur


----------



## Yggdrasill (15 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> j'ai mis un abonnement pour cette causette.......elle pourrait m'etre utile dans le futur




Si tu compte la montrer à ton copain je doute que ce te sois utile 
Tu risque de te retrouver avec un powerbook sur le dos...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2007)

hemmmm....comment dire........bioman (mon mari et pas mon copain  ) a un petit defaut : il ne jure que pour ses pc


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> hemmmm....comment dire........bioman (mon mari et pas mon copain  ) a un petit defaut : il ne jure que pour ses pc


Et ben voil&#224; un bon moyen pour le faire switcher.


----------

